# Where Did You Attend Seminary?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2009)

Where did you (or your Pastor) attend Seminary? What are some of the things you remember most (good and bad)? Looking back now what are some things you would change (or hope had not changed)?

Looking forward to the discussion.

-----Added 5/1/2009 at 08:40:32 EST-----

That should say "Mid-America Reformed Seminary" can a mod please fix?


----------



## cbryant (May 1, 2009)

The WTS-Other in my case is WTS Dallas which is now called Redeemer Seminary


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 1, 2009)

Other outside US

The London Reformed Baptist Seminary


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2009)

Sorry for not putting Northwest Theological Seminary on the list Rev. King. Ran out of room with only 25 options.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Where did you (or your Pastor) attend Seminary? What are some of the things you remember most (good and bad)? Looking back now what are some things you would change (or hope had not changed)?
> 
> Looking forward to the discussion.
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Skyler (May 1, 2009)

Homeschool!!


----------



## FenderPriest (May 1, 2009)

I _will_ be attending WTS - Philly this fall...


----------



## Marrow Man (May 1, 2009)

Erskine TS here.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Where did you (or your Pastor) attend Seminary? What are some of the things you remember most (good and bad)? Looking back now what are some things you would change (or hope had not changed)?
> 
> Looking forward to the discussion.



Thoughts on the questions?


----------



## Romans922 (May 1, 2009)

RTS Jackson


----------



## Marrow Man (May 1, 2009)

I greatly enjoyed my seminary experience. There is something to be said for looking forward to going to class each day. While there were things that could have been improved (e.g., more or an emphasis on preaching and less on other "ministry" classes), I found the time profitable, the professors qualified and friendly, and a nice foundation laid for further study.


----------



## shackleton (May 1, 2009)

Currently, Whitefield Theological Seminary for an MAR then hopefully, if I can take any more, some sort of Phd. possibly on the works and thought of Jonathan Edwards. 

But I have to learn Greek first.


----------



## larryjf (May 1, 2009)

I went through...
The North American Reformed Seminary
Miami International Seminary


----------



## jawyman (May 1, 2009)

PRTS in Grand Rapids.


----------



## nicnap (May 1, 2009)

RTS Charlotte...GPTS. I don't have any negatives about either.


----------



## CNJ (May 1, 2009)

Fuller Theological Seminary--11 extension courses that don't transfer in to Whitefield Seminary where I am slowly working on a degreee in counseling. Dr. Talbot is my pastor and seminary professor for the counseling classes.


----------



## pepper (May 1, 2009)

I have just finished at Geveva Reformed Seminary in Greenville, SC. It is the seminary of the Free Presbyterian Seminary North America. I am however, Baptist.


----------



## chbrooking (May 1, 2009)

WTS East. The only thing I would have changed is that I would have taken 4 years, not 3. It was like drinking from a fire hydrant. But oh the water was good.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2009)

Fuller . . . 

"on the one hand . . . but on the other hand"

That was it. That sums up everything negative I have to say. The cafeteria model of education serves up a mainline Presbyterian at 8, charismatic Methodist at 9, Cardinal Mahoney in chapel at 10 (really!!!), a lapsed Baptist at 11, with an Assemblies brother (glory!) at 1. By the time you are done, you do not know what you believe anymore but simply recite the mantra: "on the one hand . . . but on the other hand." As an alum, they will send you e-mails about exciting emergent events coming to your area and ask you to support their program generously.

Having served on my denominational ordination committee for 28 years now, we have "processed" hundreds of grads from my alma mater. Few of them can answer a simple question "yes" or "no." Too many of them seem compulsively geared toward explaining all sides of every issue, then balking on taking a stand on it at all. in my opinion, this leads to a paralysis of analysis, uncertain sound in the pulpit, and even more weakened broad evangelicalism.

Other than that, Mrs. Lincoln, did you enjoy the play at Ford's Theater (and your time at Fuller)?


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 1, 2009)

I attended THE Southern Baptist Theological Seminary... and became a Presbyterian.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 1, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Fuller . . .
> 
> "on the one hand . . . but on the other hand"



Venerable McFad, one the one hand your disappointment is certainly reasonable. But on the other hand, I get chills thinking about the seminary faculty at Bob Jones University. Until very recently, over 90% of the faculty received ALL their theological degrees from BJU/Sem. They seemed to all have the exact same beliefs, presented through the same illustrations, accompanied by the same book recommendations. I wonder why they even hired more than one teacher. 

So, I suppose every school has to wage a two-pronged battle against parochialism and wishy-washiness.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2009)

How true. 

We were the quintessential example of broad evangelicalism. You could be any brand of Protestant, Catholic, or Eastern Orthodox and the teachers were absolutely of one mind in treating various views with the greatest respect. Indeed, during my time there (back when it was much more conservative), the only group marginalized, belittled, or subjected to straw man categorization (c. 1975-1978) was: "rationalistic" orthodoxy (e.g., as represented by Warfield, Machen, Schaeffer, Henry, Sproul, McDowell, Montgomery, schools with inerrancy in their doctrinal statements, places that took Genesis 1-11 as anything other than poetic, folks silly enough to consider Jonah other than a literary parable, people who did not accept the scholarly consensus on the late date of Daniel, and people who still believed Paul wrote Ephesians or the Pastorals).


----------



## Grafted In (May 1, 2009)

Lord willing, I will be attending Mid-America Reformed Seminary.


----------



## shackleton (May 1, 2009)

CNJ said:


> Fuller Theological Seminary--11 extension courses that don't transfer in to Whitefield Seminary where I am slowly working on a degreee in counseling. Dr. Talbot is my pastor and seminary professor for the counseling classes.



Your classes from Fuller did not transfer into Whitefield?

After reading McFadden's post I think I might know why. Dr. Talbot likes the student to have a good solid reformed background.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 1, 2009)

Theological College of the Canadian Reformed Churches.

Currently enrolled as as Th.D. candidate at Reformation International Theological Seminary.


----------



## Kiffin (May 1, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Fuller . . .
> 
> "on the one hand . . . but on the other hand"
> 
> That was it. That sums up everything negative I have to say. The cafeteria model of education serves up a mainline Presbyterian at 8, charismatic Methodist at 9, Cardinal Mahoney in chapel at 10 (really!!!), a lapsed Baptist at 11, with an Assemblies brother (glory!) at 1. By the time you are done, you do not know what you believe anymore but simply recite the mantra: "on the one hand . . . but on the other hand." As an alum, they will send you e-mails about exciting emergent events coming to your area and ask you to support their program generously.



hmmmmm.....sounds like TEDS in a way. If anything, TEDS would be a conservative cafeteria of beliefs.

Anyways, I graduated from Marantha Baptist Bible College and am currently enrolled at Trinity Evangelical Divinity School with plans to transfer to Southern.


----------



## JTDyck (May 1, 2009)

Western Reformed Seminary, Tacoma WA
Western Reformed Seminary - Home Page


----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2009)

Sorry to have been so negative. Many of the grads and profs are better than the "system" (e.g., James White, John Piper, etc.)

Wikipedia gets it pretty accurately:


> Fuller is welcoming both to the evangelical conservative and the theologically liberal. The faculty consists of a variety of Christian scholars with equally diverse backgrounds. Students and professors often hold diametrically opposing views and vehemently debate a wide range of religious and ethical issues, yet remain committed to their Christian camaraderie. Fuller's diverse student body and ecumenical persuasion are among its chief strengths. It is also frequently at the center of debate among religious and secular intellectuals on issues ranging from politics, religion, science and culture. Fuller instructors have been cited as seeking ways out of the conservative/liberal debate: "We need to be the voice of a third way that flows out of biblical values, instead of buying into the political ideology of either the right or the left." Currently, Fuller reports that faculty and students come from over 150 Christian denominations representing a wide variety of theological viewpoints.


----------



## ADKing (May 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Sorry for not putting Northwest Theological Seminary on the list Rev. King. Ran out of room with only 25 options.



Not a problem--I voted other for that reason. However since I am the only person who graduated from that school on this board that is perfectly understandable. I enjoyed seminary a lot and am extremely grateful for the beginning of learning that took place there


----------



## Rich Koster (May 1, 2009)

The School of Hard Knocks (still attending).


----------



## Ivan (May 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Where did you attend Seminary?



Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary, Ft. Worth, Texas.



> What are some of the things you remember most (good and bad)?



*1.* I remember mostly good, solid professors, but I also remember the beginning of the turmoil of the Conservative Resurgence at SWBTS, of which I supported. I went to SWBTS because it was considered the most conservative of all the Southern Baptist seminaries at the time. 

*2.* I remember meeting many good students. Many of them became my good friends that was so necessary to survive seminary. 

*3.* I remember attending classes full-time and working full-time. That was not good, but is was necessary (at least I thought so at the time). 

*4.* I remember being a member of Gambrell Street Baptist Church while attending seminary and listening to the preaching of Dr. Joel C. Gregory and was crestfallen years later when he resigned from First Baptist Church, Dallas under less than favorable circumstances. 



> Looking back now what are some things you would change?



*1.* Knowing what I know now I probably would have attended a different seminary but not sure where. But I didn't, so it is what it is. 

*2.* Also, I would made arrangements somehow to not work so many hours and spend more time in study. 

*3.* I would have attended a smaller church and had been more involved in the ministry of the church.

I have no regrets about meeting the people I did and the friends I made. Attending SWBTS is part and parcel as to the person I am, the good and the bad. Overall, I'm glad I attended SWBTS during that time period. If I were going to attend seminary today it would be THE Southern Baptist Theological Seminary, Louisville, Kentucky.


----------



## the Internet (May 2, 2009)

Lots of US colleges in there ... replete with foreign acronyms as well. Nice!


----------



## CNJ (May 2, 2009)

*Response to Eric*



shackleton said:


> CNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Fuller Theological Seminary--11 extension courses that don't transfer in to Whitefield Seminary where I am slowly working on a degreee in counseling. Dr. Talbot is my pastor and seminary professor for the counseling classes.
> ...



I did not even try to transfer them in because the two Rogerian counseling classes I had a Fuller are not the approach that Whitefield is taking with Nouthetic Counseling. I did have interesting classes,though--e.g. Gospel of John with Earl Palmer and Christian Ethics with Louis Smedes and classes with Paul Larsen who was my pastor at the time at Peninsula Covenant Church in Redwood City, California. These classes were mainly Fuller extension classes. I dropped out of the second Greek class as I didn't see Greek in my future.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 2, 2009)

TNARS on the internet am attending at the moment


----------



## reformedminister (May 2, 2009)

I attended the Assemlies of God Theological Seminary. It was not Reformed but during that time the Holy Spirit was enlightening me. * I AM NOT A PENTECOSTAL!* Actually I feel like I received a great education. Ironically, I was a dispensationalist when I entered and left an amillenialist. Go figure! Also, within two years after graduating I fully embraced Reformed theology. I had one Reformed minister ask me one time if I felt like I got cheated because it was not a Reformed shool. That is a pompeous question and a degrading one to someone newly reformed, coming from outside the Reformed Faith. Folks, the Holy Spirit can reach us, even in the midst of Arminian heresy and doctrinal error.


----------



## Denton Elliott (May 2, 2009)

I am attending Whitefield Theological Seminary now. You should add it to the list! I don't know enough to judge it yet, but it is great if you want to go at your own pace and are good at self-motivation.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 2, 2009)

Puritan Reformed: Loved it. It is a 4 year MDiv though... a bit long; but every class is excellent. 

I plan on doing doctoral work at Reformed Presbyterian Theological in Pittsburgh starting in 2011.


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 2, 2009)

Planning on going to WSC summer 2011


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 5, 2009)

My former pastor graduated from Dallas Theological Seminary. I don't think it did him any harm, as he now is a professor himself at the African Bible University in Kampala, Uganda teaching the Reformed faith to eager African preachers.

My current pastor (Keith Howard) is working on a degree from Whitefield.


----------



## Bookmeister (May 13, 2009)

I am currently attending RTS Jackson.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2009)

reformedminister said:


> I attended the Assemlies of God Theological Seminary. It was not Reformed but during that time the Holy Spirit was enlightening me. * I AM NOT A PENTECOSTAL!* Actually I feel like I received a great education. Ironically, I was a dispensationalist when I entered and left an amillenialist. Go figure! Also, within two years after graduating I fully embraced Reformed theology. I had one Reformed minister ask me one time if I felt like I got cheated because it was not a Reformed shool. That is a pompeous question and a degrading one to someone newly reformed, coming from outside the Reformed Faith. Folks, the Holy Spirit can reach us, even in the midst of Arminian heresy and doctrinal error.



 Replace "Assemblies of God" with "Pittsburgh" and you and I have the same story. Especially the "one Reformed minister..." bit. I have experienced that as well.


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 13, 2009)

My pastor is working on hosting LAMP Theological Seminary which is an arm of the PCA

If succesful, I will be working on my BDiv this fall. Please pray for this as every avenue I have pursued thus far has been a dead end. This program is exactly what a middle aged man with children and a strong current vocation needs to prepare for ministry and ordination in the future.


----------



## Staphlobob (May 13, 2009)

St. Mary's Seminary & University, Baltimore

Lutheran Theological Seminary, Gettysburg

Both taught me what NOT to believe.


----------



## rpeters (May 13, 2009)

Does Lamp Theological Seminary count?
lamp = leadership and ministry preparation
LAMP Theological Seminary


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 18, 2009)

I am looking foreward to attending SBTS in the future (if the Lord wills).


----------



## Soli Deo Gloria (Jun 25, 2009)

I attended The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary. It was a wonderful experience and I would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 25, 2009)

I went to Westminster, PA in the late 70's [M.A.R.] and Covenant in the latter half of the 90's [M.Div. and Th.M.]

I remember WTS as more rigorous [John Frame's advice on our pending first exam was: "Be profound"] but Covenant was better in homiletics and in teaching the languages. 

In Hebrew, Phil Long (no longer at CTS) had a superior pedagogical method, though Ray Dillard (@ WTS, now deceased) was his equal for having an infectious love of the language, which for me, goes a long way in carrying the student along.

In sum, CTS exams expected you to know the material and be able to regurgitate it. WTS exams expected all that _and_ thoughtful interaction.

That said, when at WTS, I saw older exams from prior years--even then there had been a dumbing down. As one illustration, Dr. Gerard Van Groningen studied under Murray in the 40's. On one exam, Murray graded him down to a "B" and said it would have been an "A" paper except that he didn't write with Calvin's pastoral heart!

And of course that prompts the old saw about how you could tell which one was Murray's _glass_ eye? Reply: It's the one with a glimmer of kindness. [Murray's glass eye was the result of a war-time injury]

[Note to self: As you get older, you tend to ramble a bit]


----------



## timmopussycat (Jun 25, 2009)

As the sig says: Regent College Vancouver in the late 80's early 90's. 
For somebody coming out of a broad evangelical/low church/Anglican background with Reformed sympathies, Regent was a phenomenal blessing. 

Gordoon Fee's exegetical conclusions may raise eyebrows here at some points, but his teaching on how biblical Exegesis should be done was exemplary. Applying the principles he taught to the relevant texts sometimes made me realize crucial shortcomings of positions he himself affirmed; e.g., women may move in unrestricted teaching ministries, something I had held to be biblical before arriving at Regent! 
JI Packer's theology classes, taken before his squishy turn on RC fellowhsip gave me a basic roadmap of the theological terrain and the tools needed to analyze differing positions. Having him as my faculty advisor came in handy a few years later on a couple of other matters. When the time came that I considered leaving Anglicanism, he was gracious enough to serve as a sounding board.


----------



## student ad x (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello PB,

I've enjoyed reading the different seminaries others have attended.





Like Skyler......... I'm currently homeschooled


----------



## Curt (Jun 25, 2009)

Covenant Seminary - M.Div
Gordon Conwell - D.Min

Both were good I got solidly reformed educations in both places. I am still of the Presbyterian persuasion, but pastorng a (solidly reformed at the moment) Baptist congregation.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 25, 2009)

Cameron:

Back in the 18th and even 19th centuries, it was not uncommon to find this line in a pastor's biographical sketch:

"Studied theology privately"


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 25, 2009)

CNJ said:


> Fuller Theological Seminary--11 extension courses that don't transfer in to Whitefield Seminary where I am slowly working on a degreee in counseling. Dr. Talbot is my pastor and seminary professor for the counseling classes.



That is one of the most insane things I have ever heard. Fuller may not be Reformed and I don't think it can qualify as even evangelical, but Fuller not only is accredited but has strong academic standards that are respected by most (if not all) reformed, evangelical and the best secular universitites in the world. And an internet, non-campus, unaccredited diploma factory would say no to that! That just frustrates me. I will never respect a whitefield seminary degree again... it is reformed arrogance and pride at its worse. 

but granted I don't know all the details so I can't be too hasy and judgy... But I just had to say that.


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 25, 2009)

Im in Westminster Seminary of California, hence why am in Escondido.


----------



## student ad x (Jun 25, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Cameron:
> 
> Back in the 18th and even 19th centuries, it was not uncommon to find this line in a pastor's biographical sketch:
> 
> "Studied theology privately"




Thank you Wayne,
I look to the doors the Lord's providence opens, and seek His counsel to the doors that are closed.


----------



## jambo (Jun 25, 2009)

Other, on this side of the pond. I attended what was BTI in Glasgow which is now the ICC. I just can't believe it was 25 years ago.

International Christian College, Glasgow | International Christian College


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 25, 2009)

Attending Union Theological College, Belfast. Slightly different system than America but thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## JML (Jun 25, 2009)

New Orleans Baptist Theological Seminary.

Although, I wouldn't recommend it, unless you find yourself in *PM Brooks* class. He is a member of the PB. I was an Arminian at the time I attended and the seminary is about 99.9% Arminian. I did meet my wife in New Orleans though, so I am glad that I went.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 26, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> CNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Fuller Theological Seminary--11 extension courses that don't transfer in to Whitefield Seminary where I am slowly working on a degreee in counseling. Dr. Talbot is my pastor and seminary professor for the counseling classes.
> ...



 I graduated magna cum laude from Westmont (Religious Studies), had a review published in Christianity Today while an undergrad, finished Fuller with an even higher GPA, completed a 450 pg. D.Min., wrote a 587 page thesis for my M.A. in Organizational Managment, and completed two rigorous certificate programs (including a 30 unit one in management at UCLA) and have NEVER worked so hard in my life as in the Whitefield program. So, unless you know more about it than those of us in the program, please tone down the disdain.  But, then again, I think that PRTS and GPTS are pretty cool too and they are not accredited. So what do I know?


----------



## bookslover (Jun 26, 2009)

Talbot School of Theology (one of the schools of Biola University) in La Mirada, California. M.Div (1994).


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 26, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> That is one of the most insane things I have ever heard. Fuller may not be Reformed and I don't think it can qualify as even evangelical, but Fuller not only is accredited but has strong academic standards that are respected by most (if not all) reformed, evangelical and the best secular universitites in the world. And an internet, non-campus, unaccredited diploma factory would say no to that! That just frustrates me. I will never respect a whitefield seminary degree again... it is reformed arrogance and pride at its worse.
> 
> but granted I don't know all the details so I can't be too hasy and judgy... But I just had to say that.



Transfer between even accredited seminaries is dubious. I looked into transferring from one to another and the credits they would accept was minimal. I looked at transferring to Howard, RTS-Washington, and SBTS-Washington and they would only accept a few of the practical courses but none of the biblical ones. Seminaries are not cash cows, neither for the universities they are affiliated with nor in general. So it is not strange. 

One of the things I noticed as a student of Whitefield is because they are not accredited that they are able to demand more stringent work. In a traditional seminary you can skim a book and ignore some entirely. You might have 8 books in a subject but not read more than 1 or 2 in their entirety. Not so at Whitefield. Lecture outlines, chapter summaries, book reports, and a paper are par for the course.

The first course only has 5 books. 3 are chapter summaries and 2 are book reports. The fun starts in Systematic I with 7 books as chapter summaries, 3 book reports, lecture outlines, and a paper.

Whitefield is as far from a diploma mill/factory as they come. No, you will not be able to teach at an accredited school with a doctorate from Whitefield but you will know the Bible and orthodox theology.

As for me:
Virginia Union University, M.Div 2011-expected
RTS for the languages, begin in Fall 2009
Whitefield, MA, Theology & Church History, graduation-????


----------

